# Slow pitch jigs 180 grams set of 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! New product !!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

SLOW PITCH JIGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here is are newest jig set from www.strikertackle.com that feature 3 high quality slow pitch jigs. Why pay $20.00 per jig when you can buy a set of (3) for 180 gram jigs for $20.00 per set.

ITEM SPECIFICS: 
*180 grams (6.35 oz) and 5.75 inches in length
*400lb assist hook line with a strong spilt ring and solid ring
*Drops in the water with a slow falling action which causes the jig to stay longer in the strike zone.

GREAT FOR FISHING: All Species of Tuna, Snapper, AmberJack, and Grouper.

**** ALL 3 JIGS GLOW IN THE DARK. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These jigs can be purchased on our website www.strikertackle.com or we can invoice thru PayPal.
Priority Shipping is $10.00 or free shipping on any orders over $75.00. You can also chose products from our website to hit the $75.00 mark to qualify for free shipping.


----------

